# Topics > Entities > Companies >  GoPro Inc., manufactures and markets high-definition personal cameras, San Mateo, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - gopro.com

youtube.com/gopro

vimeo.com/gopro

facebook.com/gopro

twitter.com/GoPro

linkedin.com/company/gopro_3

instagram.com/GoPro

GoPro, Inc. on Wikipedia

Founder, Owner and CEO - Nick Woodman

Products and projects:

Hero11 Black, action camera

HERO10 Black, action camera

HERO9 Black, action camera

HERO8 Black, action camera

Hero 7, action camera

GoPro Fusion, 360 camera

Karma, quadcopter

----------


## Airicist

The GoPro Drone 

Published on Nov 26, 2014




> The wearable video camera maker is developing its own line of consumer multi-rotor helicopter drones to expand from its core business with surfers and other sports enthusiasts


Article "GoPro Developing Line of Consumer Drones"
Company Plans to Start Selling Multirotor Helicopters With High-Definition Cameras Late Next Year

by Jack Nicas
November 26, 2014

----------


## Airicist

GoPro: chimp smashes drone 

Published on May 5, 2015




> A chimpanzee at the Royal Burgers' Zoo in the Netherlands uses a large stick to swat a pesky drone out of the sky.

----------


## Airicist

GoPro: Danny MacAskill - Cascadia

Published on Dec 10, 2015




> Join Danny MacAskill on an insane journey across the rooftops of Gran Canaria. Mixing vertigo-inducing lines and killer POV-footage, “Cascadia” delivers some incredible riding.

----------

